# golf trunk lock cylinder removal



## vr6_matt (Mar 23, 2006)

i have searched and searched with no luck on how to remove the trunk lock cylinder... any help?


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

sorry to bump such an old thread, but I REALLY need help wiht this too. Anyone?


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

it would help you to state what year car you are working on; you know? :screwy:


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

ellocolindo said:


> it would help you to state what year car you are working on; you know? :screwy:


 that's SO true. Somehow i assumed we're all talking about mk4's....

Anyways, I figured mine out. You take the cover off the trunk lid (two screws at the handles, and just pry it off, its held on by clips.
Then its surprisingly simple. You pull those rods off (clips on there) the lock cylinder (you should know what i mean when u see them) and theres a clip thingy that holds the long onto the handle assembly. Use a pick or a flathead to pry that clip up, and you're good to go. oh and disconnect the electrical wire obviously. When you're done painting it or whatever, put it back in, push the clip back in, and it should be secured. Reinstall the rest in reverse matter blah blah blah
if u screw up, its not my fault 

:beer:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

im doing a MK4 jetta trunk swap and just need to switch the lock cylinders correct? and if its as easy as you say it cant be that hard. anything else i need to keep in mind?


----------



## rdwong (May 30, 2009)

Jetta has the lock cylinder at the vw emblem and not by the handle either...... but knowing vw it's gonna be either smth weird and completely different, or basically same process. I'd bet on it being the same tho.

But yea the mk4... if ur mechanically inclined and know a thing or two, it's pretty straight forward

But yea, i gave the brief instructions. It's mainly held on there by a C-clip as i remember, but on the golf u had to remove a couple rods and what not. 

Basically when ur at it, if u don't understand my instructions, ur probably not cut out for the job.... I'd rate it a 3 out of ten hardness tho. but thats just me.

oh and i took it out so i cud sand, prime, and paint it to body colour! now i don't have an ugly silver lock on my nice black r32! hehe. but yea, thin coats so if **** hits the fan, i can jam my key in still


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

im not too worried about it, just wanted a general idea since this isnt something ive done or witnessed yet.


----------

